# Homemade smoker



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Anyone ever make one? Im in the process of making one out of a 450 gallon oil tank (yeah, 6 cows at once) since the little Weber smoker just wasnt cutting it anymore. Go big or go home, right?


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

apparently one of the best BBQs and incidentally one of the best smokers is this bad boy:

http://www.biggreenegg.com/

I'd love to get one but that's alot of scratch =\


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

AAlmeter said:


> Anyone ever make one? Im in the process of making one out of a 450 gallon oil tank (yeah, 6 cows at once) since the little Weber smoker just wasnt cutting it anymore. Go big or go home, right?


I've been toying with the idea. My office is across the street from a plumbing supply place, and they always have used water tanks laying around that look like they would be perfect. Just not sure when I'll have the time.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I've used a Chargriller barrel smoker with side box for a decade or so. 

Do you plan to grill with it also? A little fabrication will be needed to get the charcoal close enough to meat in a tank that big. You'll want to do a seperate ash pan just for grilling. What about the grates? Also, if you are not smoking that much food, you'll want to put wood in the barrel instead of the side smoker (assuming you are adding one), as it will take a more wood to heat a larger barrel with side smoker.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

mosesbotbol said:


> I've used a Chargriller barrel smoker with side box for a decade or so.
> 
> Do you plan to grill with it also? A little fabrication will be needed to get the charcoal close enough to meat in a tank that big. You'll want to do a seperate ash pan just for grilling. What about the grates? Also, if you are not smoking that much food, you'll want to put wood in the barrel instead of the side smoker (assuming you are adding one), as it will take a more wood to heat a larger barrel with side smoker.


Here is my plan. The tank in its current state is 5 feet long, 27" wide, and probably 4' tall. Its profile is essentially an elongated oval, with half-circular tops and bottoms and rectangular middle.

The plan is to cut out the rectangular middle, and then hinge together the two semi-circles to form the bulk of the grill. Expanded sheet metal will be used towards the bottom of the grill for the coals (when I'm using it as a grill/small scale smoker) and expanded stainless will be used towards the middle of the grill for the meat.

The rectangular portion that was removed will be used to make the firebox, which will be below the grill on the right hand side. It will be plumbed into the grill to allow the smoke to enter. A chimney will be added to the top left of the grill to create a draft for the smoke.

Using this design, do you think I'll be getting too much heat by having the firebox below instead of on the side of the barrell?


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Purty ain't she?


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you going to put it on a trailer? Looks like the beginnings of one heck of a set up.

I'll muddle through with my charbroil offset smoker- more than large enough for our mudest needs.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

No trailer, it will be even more difficult to store then. Now that the oil is out, its actually pretty easy for two guys to life in and out of the truck. As production moves along, I'll weld on some handles as well as some places to tie it down when it goes in the bed.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> Using this design, do you think I'll be getting too much heat by having the firebox below instead of on the side of the barrell?


I would worry little about that and maybe also the lack convection from having the side box underneath. I do not have experience with upright smokers, but realistically, it should work. How it is plumbed and how far away may actually cause heat loss too. If that is the case, heat wrap the plumbing. Sounds like you'll have quite a piece when you are done.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Good Luck. Keep us posted with some pics. :tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Adam can I place my order now?

Sounds like it is going to be a nice smoker.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

AAlmeter said:


> No trailer, it will be even more difficult to store then. Now that the oil is out, its actually pretty easy for two guys to life in and out of the truck. As production moves along, I'll weld on some handles as well as some places to tie it down when it goes in the bed.


Just a little thought, as time goes on the heavier it will get! Trust me with that size you will want it on a trailer, everyone will want you to cook over at their place. You will have a ton of extras you will haul around (utensils, thermometers, and many, many extra items!) If you are building a true smoker it should have an offset firebox another #200. I normally cook on a 8 ft. long x 4' dia. cooking chamber with a 3'x3' offset firebox. Will post pics later. A couple years ago A friend and I purchased an old fifthwheel trailer (35ft.) and stripped it to build a smoker. I cut about 5' off the trailer. The cooking chamber is 10ft long, 48" dia. with a 3'x4' offset firebox and an 8' grill separate on the side of the trailer (will have hot and cold running water, stainless steel sink/counter top and 2-3 turkey fryers and alternative propane to heat cooking chamber.) I have also cooked on two truckbed (trailer style) cookers with tops for smoking (pain in the arse) I consider them grills which yes can be used as smokers, but when you are doing that much meat it is not ideal (which is essentially which you are trying to build) that tank would be great with an offset firebox. Did I also mention the wood, charcoal you will have to haul, what about all that meat, foil! I guess you can always make it as simple as you want, but I guarantee that it will evolve to suite needs so add a heavier than expected trailer! Pics of one of the ones I cook on coming soon! Sorry missed where you mentioned the fire box below, I should be at least 2/3 of the way up with a stack to draw the heat and
smoke. My Father-in-laws is below and I feel it is to hard to control the heat goes straight up therefore cooking faster than low and slow. As with any fire should be controlled by dampers rather than a direct uprising heat/smoke (draw it past the meat, otherwise you will have many and large hot spots)


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

pics sorry about the quality & size they came from a photograph and I did not spend much time on them.



My Son and I


----------

